# is anybody interested in sharing a Eurotunnel multi-booking?



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I've shared crossings in the past with former members of MHF, the most recent guy (shared for 2018 and 2019) has given up his motorhome due to ill health, so I am looking for someone to share 10 crossings. What we've done in the past is for one of us to book the ticket and the other pays half to the other. Then when you want to make a booking we go in and make the booking, and pay the extra for the motorhome (plus any "peak" rate extras). The current rate is £460 for 10 "car" crossings, with £12 supplement each way for a motorhome, so £58 each way if going out after 16:00 from Folkestone, or before 14:00 from Calais. I normally do at leat 2 returns, and the "partner" has normally done the same, and we've negotiated on the other two crossings! I've normally been able to book up with comparatively short notice, but the earlier you book, the better crossing times are. 

So, anybody interested please message me.....

I'm looking to do a wine trip soon, so would probably book up shortly if we got something arranged.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I have sent your text onto friends who used to be on mhf. Will await to see if they are interested Mike.

Ray.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

many thanks Ray


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I've also messaged someone who used to be a Facts member but got blocked out in the server move. I'm sure he'll rejoin if interested


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

bump!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes sorry Mike but so far no reply from our friends. Will prod them again.

Ray.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Ray, still hunting around here; trying all angles, unfortunately the network on here isn't what it used to be.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sorry Mike. Just been informed they are fixed up with crossings. So scratch them.

Ray.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

And a negative from my friend too, they use clubcard vouchers


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I have, in the past, been offered the code for a discount that members get. I think I have described that right. A person belongs to a "frequent flyer" type account. They have a booking code which can be used by several family or friends. I can't for the life of me remember where I have stored it for future use. I will keep thinking.
It came to me via a Spanish forum used by ex pats. Some of them make several trips per year and so have the frequent flyer type code which they are happy to share.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Pat, It usually gives a discount of 10% with Brittany Ferries but it doesn't pay to advertise as they can and do block the account. So a pm is the only safe way to get the discount and the member also gets a contribution. Just pm and ask..:grin2:

Ray.


----------

